# Kung fu iron ring training



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey guys I had a question for iron ring training do you have to have a smaller ring to lock in the bigger rings so they don't come off when you strike or do forms or does it matter?


----------



## jow yeroc (Oct 13, 2008)

Good question.  I know they come in different sizes.  Just buy a couple that are smaller
size but still fit over your hand and use them as stoppers.  I think wing lam sells them in 
3 sizes but i could be wrong about his site.  I know for certain someone sells them tho'.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its not a problem on where to buy them i know plenty of places, its just i don't want to buy just all large or medium rings and they come flying off when I do a straight punch.


----------



## ggg214 (Oct 15, 2008)

it's a special style of CMA? Ti Xian Quan(&#38081;&#32447;&#25331?
how to train with it?


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 15, 2008)

No it is not a special style Im referring to the iron rings that go around your forearms for conditioning.


----------



## HG1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nitedragon89 said:


> hey guys I had a question for iron ring training do you have to have a smaller ring to lock in the bigger rings so they don't come off when you strike or do forms or does it matter?



I find they hit the lower part of the thumb instead of flying off.  I use foam wrist wrap to cushion the back of the hand & thumb area.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 16, 2008)

so you can just have all large rings and it won't matter? about coming off?


----------



## jow yeroc (Oct 17, 2008)

This is why i said to buy 2 sizes.  For instance if you were to buy 6 total, get 4 large
and 2 medium (as an example).  Use the medium rings as "stoppers" to prevent the
bigger rings from coming off.  Follow me??


----------



## ggg214 (Oct 17, 2008)

what's the purpose of training in this way?


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Oct 17, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> what's the purpose of training in this way?


 
Trains arm strength.  Those with experience can elaborate, I'm just getting off my duff to start but I would think that it helps when training the bridge (Kiu Sao).


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 17, 2008)

I get what you mean Jow but either websites are outta stock of all rings or they just sell large one's.


----------



## jow yeroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Nitedragon89 said:


> I get what you mean Jow but either websites are outta stock of all rings or they just sell large one's.


 
True.  I've also noticed they are getting harder to get a hold of.  My sifu 
used to keep them in his store but he hasn't had them for months and he
said not many people keep them in stock much anymore.


----------



## jow yeroc (Oct 18, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> what's the purpose of training in this way?


 
Yes, they are used for arm strength and to condition the bridge.


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Until you can find the smaller rings to use closet to your hands to keep the larger ones from coming off, you can cut a small dowel rod which extends past your fist while training straight punch techniques with the larger rings. You do want to use the larger rings when applicable though, they get better momentum, moving up and down your arm, better conditioning, better speed and timing developed this way.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks chuka but what do you mean by dowel rod?


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've cut up different diameter dowel rods for the students to hold in their fist that stick out of the grip about 2 inches on both sides of the fist. That way when they straight punch with a fist the rings hit the dowels and prevent the rings from flying off their hands. I've had to have the students with bigger hands use this method because they couldn't slip the smaller rings on their hands after the larger ones. It works well. They just hold the dowel loosely between thumb and palm until they punch, then make a fist around the dowel for power.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 21, 2008)

Interesting also what sort of mantis do you practice southern?


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Chuka(ChuGar)Southern Praying Mantis.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 22, 2008)

ChukaSifu2 said:


> Chuka(ChuGar)Southern Praying Mantis.


  Is there a difference between southern mantis and chu gar souther praying mantis sorry I'm not familiar with southern mantis, only styles like choy li fut hung ga etc... and 7 Star Mantis the syle I practice.


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Oct 23, 2008)

There are different variations of South Mantis styles, some that I am familiar with are,
Jook Lum
Chow Gar
Chu Gar
Iron Ox
Our system is a variation of the Chu lineage. It is a Chi Sau(Sticky hands), pressure and angle manipulation, medium center of gravity root based system. There are many tecniques and applications from other styles that the system has been developed from, Bak Mei(White Eyebrow), Wing Chun, Fukien Crane, Chuka Shaolin Long & Short Fist, to name a few of the 18 styles that were used to develope this system. It has been said too watch our guys train or fight,ie... "some times it looks like a Mantis style, sometimes it don't". It is an Internal & External power based system. I, learned & teach this style of it under Sigung Sammy Wong in the Chicagoland area. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahh yes Sammy Wong now I know what your talking about sorry for the mistnerpratation


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Oct 24, 2008)

No problem at all. Hope this helps you out.


----------

